# Dead Deer



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm waiting for tricker treaters when the door bell rings, I open the door and it's the police! Well a few years back someone called and complained the deer we had hanging from the basketball hoop was scaring their kid. The police remembered that we hunt and that there was a 9 point buck 2 blocks away stuck in between two chain link fences and they were going to have to put it down. 4 shots from a glock 40cal and the deer was mine. I'll get some pictures when it's hanging from the hoop scaring little kids on halloween.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 1, 2012)

That's nice of the cops


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 1, 2012)

It worked out well for everyone, the homeowners are happy to have the deer gone. I'll be offering homeowner and the cop some of the meat when it's butchered. I know the cop is a hunter too.


----------



## mikejames (Nov 2, 2012)

We had a 6point somehow get caught up under our neighbors chain link a few years ago. They called us cause their dog was going nuts. before we got to it, he had gotten out and broken his skull at the base of each antler and had no use of either front leg after that. We called the cops and they said to just go ahead and shoot and we could have it. The lady that lived in the house said we were mean for shooting the poor thing :roll:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 5, 2012)

Illinois law won't allow me to shoot it and it was in town.


----------

